# colonoscopy -Thursday



## 22959 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello all,I'm anxious about this 2nd test. Its preventative but I have a hard time with the prep. I get really really sick drinking the phoso stuff and not having any food in my stomach makes me very nausous I'm dreading this prep the nurse said, Jello is as good as it gets I know all this but how did you all deal with the prep?


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Lisa, I had trouble with the prep too so I don't have any advice for you unfortunately.Sending good thoughts all goes well for you tomorrow.


----------



## 22959 (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you luckylou,I made it through the prep it was difficult I got sick taking one of the fleets but it passed and its over now. They found another polyp so now I have to go back in 3 years again.I'm glad we have these preventative measures I just hope by the time I do it again they have a different PREP system


----------



## 21274 (May 7, 2005)

For anyone doing colonoscopy...I had a relatively easy time with prep because I just decided *not to leave the restroom.* wrapped in a blanket (where possible) and read a book. (No husb,kids,pets as responsibilities) They said it would stop affecting me in four hours, it took 5 and 1/2 hours.It was difficult but not as awful as I thought and the colonoscopy was not tough at all due to anesthetic.


----------

